# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Book Reviews >  All Amphibian book

## Tom

I was wondering what books everyone has on amphibians 
All books that include info on any amphibians.

Preferably books you consider to be well wrote and accurate.

----------


## Kurt

That depends on what kind of info you are looking for.

----------


## Tom

All good books that you like that are about amphibians.

----------


## StephenLS

_Amphibians in Captivity_ by Marc Staniszewski - it's an Amphibian bible covering the care of a massive range of species - it's always my first point of reference!

----------


## Tom

thanks

----------

